# Tarpon, Redfish, Snook, Trout, Flamingo, Fly Rods...



## juanmlopez2129 (Sep 17, 2012)

Very cool! I love when I get into the juvies like that, it usually means non stop action even with quick fights! Its time to drop to the 6wt then and enjoy the acrobatics!

-swordfish


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow, great report!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

booya!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Sick pics as always


----------



## chicubs9 (Oct 24, 2012)

sweet pics. That juvy size are fun to catch


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

good stuff!!!!!


----------

